# Turning on sprinklers for first time confused about backflow valves w pic



## detyianni (Oct 22, 2010)

I have never had a sprinkler system before this house and have not used it yet since I moved in the house in November. I payed for a company to come out in November to shut it down for the winter. Now I want to turn it on and check for leaks and test it.

Attached is the pic of the back flow valve... 

So do I just turn both of these to line up with the pipes then slowly turn on my main supply line to the system in the basement?


----------



## danrb007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is what i do. I make sure the valves on either side of the back flow preventer are turned off. I then turn on the main water valve in the basement. Then turn on the valve on the incoming side of the backflow. The 2 valves attached to the side of the backflow shold have been left open when it was shut down. Take a screw driver and close those once water starts spraying out. Some water will come out the bell of the backflow but if everything is ok that should stop after a minute or so. If it doesn't you may have a problem in the backflow (if there is a problem there should be kits available to rebuild the backflow at your local home depot or lowes. If everything is ok with the backflow then turn on the valve on the other side. Your timer should be turned off so there are no zones on. If everything is ok you won't hear any water running. If you do open up the cover to the valve box and see if you have any solenoids leaking. if a silinoid is leaking try taking it apart first and cleaning it up. If everything is ok at that point then go to your timer and turn on your first station. Go to the station in the yard and make sure all the sprinkler heads are working. Replace any or clean any that aren't and go to the next station. Each station will take a minute or so to start spraying water so be patient the water has to push all the air out of the lines. Hope that helps


----------



## detyianni (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, it was easier than I thought. I had way more jets than I thought.


----------



## Water Guy (Nov 5, 2009)

detyianni said:


> *I have never had a sprinkler system before this house* and have not used it yet since I moved in the house in November. I payed for a company to come out in November to shut it down for the winter. Now I want to turn it on and check for leaks and test it.
> 
> So *do I just turn both of these to line up with the pipes then slowly turn on my main supply line to the system in the basement?*


 
Not having a sprinkler system before you might not have known this, but
you still have to get your backflow assembly tested by a Certified Backflow Assembly Tester. You can turn on the irrigation system yourself, but 99.9% of the municipalities or water districts in North America require you or your backflow assembly tester to submit a valid test report annualy.

Mick


----------

